# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  [ Thắc mắc ] COOLANT và COOLMIST  quan trọng hay không ?

## Lam Dung

Thân chào các bác có cùng đam mê.

Theo dõi diển đàn cũng một thời gian dài, học hỏi, tích góp được một số kinh nghiệm quý báu. Nay định làm một con máy để giải trí sau giờ làm căng thẳng, nhưng có một vướng mắt chưa thấy thảo luận sâu trên diển đàn.

 

*VẤN ĐỀ : Coolant và Coolmist quan trọng hay không ?* 
- Khi nào ta cần "tưới nguội", những nguyên liệu nào cần tưới nguội khi gia công ? Loại dao nào cần tưới nguội ? v.v ...
- Theo dõi trên mạng thì thấy có một số máy hoặc công đoạn họ có tưới nguội còn một số khác lại không. Vậy mặt tốt và xấu của việc tưới nguội là gì ?

Trước mắt có những câu hỏi như trên, mong rằng những bác khác có những vấn đề thắc mắc về việc tưới nguội thì cùng post lên đây để mọi người cùng tham khảo và góp ý.

Thân ái

----------

